# Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

We are happy to announce the opening of mail registration for the Alta Alpina Challenge: Riding the Wild Sierra presented by the <a href="http://www.altaalpina.org" target="_blank">Alta Alpina Cycling Club</a>. Website registration will be available soon.
<center><img src=http://www.sagebum.com/Alta%20Route%20Pics/HopeSteven.JPG width=550></center>
The <a href="http://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/" target="_blank">Wild Sierra</a> is actually 3 events on one day in Alpine County California and Carson Valley Nevada.

The <a href="http://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/8pass/index.html" target="_blank">8 Pass Challenge</a> is a California <a href="http://www.caltriplecrown.com/" target="_blank">Triple Crown</a> ride and just may be the "Worlds Toughest Double Century" at 198 miles and 20,300 ft of climbing including the famous summits such as Kingsbury, Carson, Luther, Blue Lakes, Monitor and Ebbetts. The 8 Pass Jersey is designed by a southern Sierra graphic artist. <a href="http://www.sagebum.com/Jersey%20Pics/8%20Pass%20Finisher%20Jersey%202009.jpg" target="_blank">8 Pass Jersey</a>. 

The <a href="http://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/6pass/index.html" target="_blank">Build Your Own Challenge</a> allows you to be "As Wild as You Dare" by choosing to ride 1-6 passes, 30-160 miles. It is possible to do a 5 pass ride similar to the Death Ride without having to ride up Hwy 88 to Carson Pass! The <a href="http://www.sagebum.com/Jersey%20Pics/AltaAlpina_March29_FINAL.png" target="_blank">Event Jersey</a> is by local artist Sandy Baenan of Artwerks.

The <a href="http://www.altaalpina.org/challenge/kidcarson/index.html" target="_blank">Kid Carson Challenge</a> is 7 to 29 miles of "Fun in the Foothills" for families and kids.

There is something for just about every rider!

We have had a big response (many from SoCal) already and are processing the registrations for those who reserved a spot earlier. We are limited to 900 riders the first year. This ride will fill.

Any of the blue links above will get you to the official ride registration site.

If you are not familiar with this area, I regularly post pics on my blog of our local rides <a href="http://www.bikejournal.com/blog.asp?rname=Sagebuml" target="_blank">Here</a>

I'll do my best to answer any questions!


----------

